# Predator 3500 Display not working



## Mendoteach

I've not posted lots on PEF but have greatly benefited from the knowledge shared here. Great forums. On to my issue...I've have a HF Predator 3500 whose display won't show anything but hours. Somebody else posted with this issue, but I don't see they ever figured out a solution. I pulled the panel and all seems to be hooked up fine. Maybe a wire loose on the generation side of things? For voltage, current etc., it just shows zero. Generator works fine, just can't see the voltage it's putting out or the load. Any thoughts? Ways to test the screen? Thanks for any ideas. I would love to fix this before we have some Public Safety Power Shut downs. Thank you in advance for any ideas.


----------



## iowagold

replace the display unit assy is the solution.
they are not a good item...
bad vender issue on the display.
hf has the parts.
ring them for prices..
the good news is the display does not affect the run on the gen set.
at least on this model.


----------



## Mendoteach

I appreciate the information. I would purchase a new one, but, unfortunately, I can't find the part number. It doesn't appear to be available. If you can provide me with a part number I would be most appreciative.


----------



## iowagold

try hf parts
i think the display is item number 118 in the parts blow up
https://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/parts/P63584.pdf
you need the serial number for the generator when you call
call 1-888-866-5797, Monday thru Friday, 7am to 4pm (PT)


----------



## Mendoteach

Again, I appreciate the response. I'll try emailing them. Very difficult to tell what part number the screen portion really is. Sure wish they did a better job listing the part descriptions. They are not taking calls either. Will post their response.


----------



## drmerdp

Most of these chinese gens are almost identical but each brand iteration carries parts differances. I wonder if the equivalent PowerHorse inverter generators from northern tool cast a different light on parts availability.


----------



## iowagold

Mendoteach said:


> Again, I appreciate the response. I'll try emailing them. Very difficult to tell what part number the screen portion really is. Sure wish they did a better job listing the part descriptions. They are not taking calls either. Will post their response.


ahh HF parts might be still on lock down..
they might be just doing the q and a via computer..

so Mendoteach are you needing to see the power output and an hour meter?
how are you using the generator for home power backup , construction or rv use?
they have basic rpm, tach meters for low cost.
and for home use they have meters you can place on your generator inlet or the inlet at the home breaker panel
click here for the generator inlet meter page pix and parts lists
on that page I have pix of what I did for meters at the breaker panel.


----------



## Mendoteach

Thanks! I like that link.


----------



## iowagold

Mendoteach said:


> Thanks! I like that link.


there is also a modification you can make on that setup for L1 and L2 input meters for a 240 volt generator.
different larger grey meter box and a second meter.

the meter set up lets you see;
2) L1 and L2 grid led indicators to let you know if there is power on the main breaker input side even if the main breaker is switched off..
there are 1/4 amp inline fuses for safety.

2) switches to indicate L1 (black) L2 (red) that control the meter display for the 2) 200 amp grid meters.

there is also one led as well as one black switch for the generator input meter.
the led lets you know there is power on the generator input at a glance.

the generator meter is a 100 amp 6 line meter volts, amps, watts, hz, watt/hour power, factor.

it is a basic information meter setup.


----------



## Robert P.

Mendoteach said:


> I've not posted lots on PEF but have greatly benefited from the knowledge shared here. Great forums. On to my issue...I've have a HF Predator 3500 whose display won't show anything but hours. Somebody else posted with this issue, but I don't see they ever figured out a solution. I pulled the panel and all seems to be hooked up fine. Maybe a wire loose on the generation side of things? For voltage, current etc., it just shows zero. Generator works fine, just can't see the voltage it's putting out or the load. Any thoughts? Ways to test the screen? Thanks for any ideas. I would love to fix this before we have some Public Safety Power Shut downs. Thank you in advance for any ideas.


I have the same problem with my 3500, purchased it on 5/14/2020. Work great through all the break in periods. Started it up for the 3 month run and all I get on the display is the hours run time and time of present run. Emailed the company but have not received a reply on this issue.


----------



## iowagold

parts for some of the low cost units maybe tricky at best right now!
we are at the lull in the parts supply out of jina..

best to do external meters on your power system.
see the links in the above posts for gen system meter ideas.


----------



## [email protected]

iowagold said:


> replace the display unit assy is the solution.
> they are not a good item...
> bad vender issue on the display.
> hf has the parts.
> ring them for prices..
> the good news is the display does not affect the run on the gen set.
> at least on this model.


----------



## [email protected]

Did you find a lcd display.


----------



## SoccerBobP

[email protected] said:


> Did you find a lcd display.


Same thing with mine -- purchased in May 2020. Has probably about 15-20 hours on it. This week, the display stopped working. I'll call HF today and will post in this forum what I learn.


----------



## SoccerBobP

SoccerBobP said:


> Same thing with mine -- purchased in May 2020. Has probably about 15-20 hours on it. This week, the display stopped working. I'll call HF today and will post in this forum what I learn.


$64 for a new part. Part number 22252.


----------



## SoccerBobP

My concern is maybe it's not this part -- maybe it's something sending a signal to this. But I guess I'll start with this. Ordering tonight.


----------



## JSenning

SoccerBobP said:


> My concern is maybe it's not this part -- maybe it's something sending a signal to this. But I guess I'll start with this. Ordering tonight.


Same problem here -- did you receive the part and did it fix the problem?

Thanks!


----------



## SoccerBobP

JSenning said:


> Same problem here -- did you receive the part and did it fix the problem?
> 
> Thanks!


Part was ordered 6 weeks ago ($62) but is on backorder, so I have not yet received it. I did have a friend borrow it to power an RV A/C for 4 days and it worked perfectly. Then we had big storms this weekend and used it again to power two refrigerators, and it worked perfectly again. So as mentioned by others above, the display is not needed to use the generator.


----------



## JSenning

Thanks! My generator has also been working fine, but it's comforting to know this is also the case for others. Please do post again when the part arrives.


----------



## RRack

I've got a similar issue that I'm I'm trying to figure out. My display is working. However, it's showing strange numbers. Under load of running the small camper A/C it's showing 22V, 3.3A, 23VA and 30 hours. Is part of the LCD out? I've mashed around on the screen and nada. I'm willing to bet the left side of the LCD may be dead. How can that happen though? This darn thing only has 30 hours!


----------



## iowagold

RRack said:


> I've got a similar issue that I'm I'm trying to figure out. My display is working. However, it's showing strange numbers. Under load of running the small camper A/C it's showing 22V, 3.3A, 23VA and 30 hours. Is part of the LCD out? I've mashed around on the screen and nada. I'm willing to bet the left side of the LCD may be dead. How can that happen though? This darn thing only has 30 hours!


how old is the unit??
think warranty!
yea most guys are replacing the display part...
i am not a HF freight fan on the electrical stuff...
some of the impact sockets are pretty good...


----------



## SoccerBobP

I still have not received my part (ordered in May). HF just tells me it's on backorder. But with the ongoing microchip issue, I guess it could be a while.


----------



## SoccerBobP

iowagold said:


> how old is the unit??
> think warranty!
> yea most guys are replacing the display part...
> i am not a HF freight fan on the electrical stuff...
> some of the impact sockets are pretty good...


I still have not received my part (ordered in May). HF just tells me it's on backorder. But with the ongoing microchip issue, I guess it could be a while.


----------



## RRack

definitely out of warranty. Tore it open and don’t see anything visibly burned up or shorted. Guess I’ll look into another display. Can get an external compound gauge on Amazon for a fraction of the price tho.


----------



## iowagold

try cleaning the pad from the ckt board to the lcd glass


----------



## RRack

iowagold said:


> try cleaning the pad from the ckt board to the lcd glass


It’s not your traditional lcd with the pad, there are leads along the top and bottom of the screen and are physically soldered to the board. Found a broken tracer, soldered and fixed it! Have all my digits back. Ordered a new peacock that isn’t sealing and I need a new needle valve since it’s not sealing either. Guess I’ll upgrade the plug as everyone is recommending as well.


----------



## iowagold

cool!
yea check all of the connections for sure!
use good kester 60/40 solder.
pm if you need links to good PCB rework tools and items...
and a magnifier light sure helps to be able to see the small cold joints or breaks.

larger external fuel tanks and tri fuel is a good mod for any gen set as well.


----------



## RRack

iowagold said:


> cool!
> yea check all of the connections for sure!
> use good kester 60/40 solder.
> pm if you need links to good PCB rework tools and items...
> and a magnifier light sure helps to be able to see the small cold joints or breaks.
> 
> larger external fuel tanks and tri fuel is a good mod for any gen set as well.


Thanks a bunch. I ended up using my iPhone magnifier mounted on my soldering/magnifier jig with a teeny tiny pencil tip iron. Worked perfectly. Bought this thing used with what I thought was 30 hours... it now has 530 hours! ugh! Not sure if someone was cleaver enough to open this thing up and scratch the tracer lead to that particular LCD digit or what. really clean and oil is perfect. oh well. it was a good deal and I'll make it last.

The issue now is that I can't seem to find a carb kit or at least a needle valve. Leaking everywhere. I added an inline filter and a temporary fuel cut off, but I hafta open the side to cut it off. The new petcock will hopefully be here soon. Any idea where I can get a new needle and what is a good upgrade spark plug that I've been hearing about?


----------



## iowagold

if you are on NG or LP the iridium works best.
but for gasoline the copper NGK is the best.


----------



## SoccerBobP

RRack said:


> Can get an external compound gauge on Amazon for a fraction of the price tho.


Can you please provide a link of what Amazon gauge you're referring to? Thanks!!


----------



## RRack

SoccerBobP said:


> Can you please provide a link of what Amazon gauge you're referring to? Thanks!!


This one just popped up first but I know there are several others: CrocSee AC 80-260V 100A CRS-022B LCD Display Digital Current Voltage Power Energy Frequency Power Factor Multimeter Ammeter Voltmeter with 100A Split Core Current Transformer https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07K3S4K9L/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_BANZ76AC24HY56WY94VM?pldnSite=1
still can’t find a needle either.


----------



## knepper55

Mendoteach said:


> I've not posted lots on PEF but have greatly benefited from the knowledge shared here. Great forums. On to my issue...I've have a HF Predator 3500 whose display won't show anything but hours. Somebody else posted with this issue, but I don't see they ever figured out a solution. I pulled the panel and all seems to be hooked up fine. Maybe a wire loose on the generation side of things? For voltage, current etc., it just shows zero. Generator works fine, just can't see the voltage it's putting out or the load. Any thoughts? Ways to test the screen? Thanks for any ideas. I would love to fix this before we have some Public Safety Power Shut downs. Thank you in advance for any ideas.


I have the same issue. I contacted Harbor Freight and here is what replied

Dear Jerry,

Thank you for contacting Harbor Freight Tools.

I’m sorry to hear that you were having trouble with your item. 

The part you are requesting can be ordered by contacting our Parts department at 1-888-866-5797 option 0. We are available Monday–Friday, 6:00am–2:30pm (PT).

*SKU# Description Price*
22252 MULTIFUNCTIONAL INDICATING METER $63.24


----------



## SoccerBobP

knepper55 said:


> I have the same issue. I contacted Harbor Freight and here is what replied
> 
> Dear Jerry,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Harbor Freight Tools.
> 
> I’m sorry to hear that you were having trouble with your item.
> 
> The part you are requesting can be ordered by contacting our Parts department at 1-888-866-5797 option 0. We are available Monday–Friday, 6:00am–2:30pm (PT).
> 
> *SKU# Description Price*
> 22252 MULTIFUNCTIONAL INDICATING METER $63.24





knepper55 said:


> I have the same issue. I contacted Harbor Freight and here is what replied
> 
> Dear Jerry,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Harbor Freight Tools.
> 
> I’m sorry to hear that you were having trouble with your item.
> 
> The part you are requesting can be ordered by contacting our Parts department at 1-888-866-5797 option 0. We are available Monday–Friday, 6:00am–2:30pm (PT).
> 
> *SKU# Description Price*
> 22252 MULTIFUNCTIONAL INDICATING METER $63.24


I ordered that part from HF in May and it's still not shipped (they have NOT billed me). I suspect the chip shortage and supply chain issues have something to do with the delay. I finally just did what RRack suggested above -- bought an external meter (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZHDMZJ8?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_dt_b_asin_image) which I actually like better. It shows all the power info in one display instead of having to scroll through them. Was easy to hook up, too, using a short, heavy duty 3 outlet extension cord. The only drawbacks are it does not have a hour meter (though it does measure kilowatt hours), and my setup currently only has a plug for the standard outlet. If I want to use it on the 30 amp, I'll need to by an adapter. This fall (after I retire and have time ), I may try and wire it directly into the generator instead of using the extension cord.


----------



## LaSwamp

SoccerBobP said:


> I ordered that part from HF in May and it's still not shipped (they have NOT billed me). I suspect the chip shortage and supply chain issues have something to do with the delay. I finally just did what RRack suggested above -- bought an external meter (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZHDMZJ8?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_dt_b_asin_image) which I actually like better. It shows all the power info in one display instead of having to scroll through them. Was easy to hook up, too, using a short, heavy duty 3 outlet extension cord. The only drawbacks are it does not have a hour meter (though it does measure kilowatt hours), and my setup currently only has a plug for the standard outlet. If I want to use it on the 30 amp, I'll need to by an adapter. This fall (after I retire and have time ), I may try and wire it directly into the generator instead of using the extension cord.


How does the meter interface with the generator? You mentioned using an extension cord?


----------



## SoccerBobP

LaSwamp said:


> How does the meter interface with the generator? You mentioned using an extension cord?


First cut the extension cord. The meter gets its power from the extension cord power (the two pink wires are spliced to the ext cord wires). The black and red wires are for the sensor which goes around one (not both) live wires. In the photo below, the extension cord end is plugged into a wall outlet, and a 1200 watt paint stripper is plugged in the other. You can see the readout is showing 1.2KW & ~10 amps. The good part of this setup is you can use it in places other than just the generator. 

The instructions that come with it are OK -- not great, but OK. Having done this, I took a look behind the panel of the generator and think I can easily wire it directly in. If I do, I'll post a photo of that, too.


----------

